# C-Head Still In Business?



## Seeking Sanity (Jul 17, 2019)

Does anyone know for sure if C-Head is still in business. The website is up, my order was acknowledge, and my card was charged yet multiple phone calls and emails over the last couple of weeks have gone unanswered. They were quick to take my money though...


----------



## Lanealoha (Mar 5, 2017)

Gee. I hope so! I bought one last spring/ early summer. I'm happy with it, it would be a shame if they did close down. Hopefully you'll get an answer and can inform the rest of us C-Head'ians.


----------



## AndyL (Dec 1, 2019)

Looks like a change in management last year - possibly the parents passing management to a son?






Redirect







search.sunbiz.org


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

Report this to your credit card company. When the card company starts the process to reverse the charge it will get their attention.... or at least you'll get your money back.


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

We had friends with the exact same experience over the summer, but eventually the C-head arrived.


----------



## jdege (Sep 19, 2020)

I placed an order just yesterday, and I certainly hope it's not delayed for too long.

I absolutely have to have it by early spring of next year.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

As a happy Nature's Head user, I'd be very sorry to see C-head go away. They offer a real alternative to the Nature's/Air Head approach that really works well for some compost head users.


----------



## jdege (Sep 19, 2020)

FWIW, the email I received after my purchase said 3-4 weeks + 3-5 days shipping.


----------



## sailpac (Jul 26, 2021)

Supply chain issues, but they should be up front about that.


----------



## jdege (Sep 19, 2020)

sailpac said:


> Supply chain issues, but they should be up front about that.


I can't imagine that their volume is such as to support a continuous production line.

So I expect they do production runs intermittently, as needed. This leaves them vulnerable to both sudden increases in demand or a delays in production or delivery.

And I expect both have happened, in the last two years.

They've told me 3-4 weeks + 3-5 days shipping. If they make good on that, I'll have no grounds to complain. If they find they can't, I'd expect them to reach out to explain.

We'll see.


----------



## Killick (Feb 27, 2014)

These companies are tiny mom and pop outfits I think - I finally got my Air Head after nearly 5 months of waiting. Every email was answered by a different "new secretary" in the office who was always "trying to catch up". I guess you just can't be in a hurry, and bucket and chuck it until that big box arrives.


----------



## jdege (Sep 19, 2020)

Killick said:


> These companies are tiny mom and pop outfits I think - I finally got my Air Head after nearly 5 months of waiting. Every email was answered by a different "new secretary" in the office who was always "trying to catch up". I guess you just can't be in a hurry, and bucket and chuck it until that big box arrives.


My boat came with a marine head - and no holding tank. The prior owner had removed the head and installed a portable camping toilet, but reinstalled the marine head before sale.

I wasn't going to be caught in an inspection with a head and no holding tank, so pulled it and installed a "Luggable Loo". Available at any Cabela's, REI, Fleet Farm, Bass Pro, etc.

It'll serve until the C-Head arrives.


----------



## sesmith (Jan 24, 2013)

We had the same issues when we ordered a 2nd C-head from them for our cabin last year. As mentioned above, the company ownership transferred from Sandy to his son. When Sandy Graves ran the business, customer service was second to none. Now it seems that they are not handling customer inquiries very well. It took us multiple phone calls, emails, and facebook message requests (when they had a facebook page), to reach them and get an update on our unit. 

The good was when we finally got through to Eric, he was very apologetic and he took care of us. With covid, and the trend for people doing all things recreational, their business exploded, and they were overwhelmed to the point that they weren't doing a very good job with customer follow up. Add to that, supply chain issues. We did have an issue with the crank handle on our new unit at the time, and they got a new handle out to us without delay. That said, I would hope they would have things worked out and be doing a better job with customer service by now.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

You can also Google "composting toilet kit" and get the parts in jig time. Mine is DIY in fiberglass, because I needed a specific shape and because close to a grand for something less complex than a port-a-head seemed wrong. seat and separator kit

Functional is pretty easy. Finished appearance and durability is more difficult. In this case, I did not finish the lower exterior fiberglass because it sits in a well and is not visible, but the interior is gelcoated for easy cleaning.
DIY desiccating head


----------



## jdege (Sep 19, 2020)

pdqaltair said:


> You can also Google "composting toilet kit" and get the parts in jig time.


I considered DIY, but decided I had plenty of other projects to do.

I'd have chosen DIY over Nature's Head or any of the other competitors, partly because of price but mostly because of their overly-complex design.

The Luggable Loo doesn't have a urine separator, but I'm not living onboard, yet, and it works for the usage it's seeing.

I'm using compressed pine pellets, intended for horse stalls, as the composting media, and they work exceedingly well in keeping things dry and aerobic.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

If I had a boat with a small, or odd-shaped head, I would definitely build my own composter. There's nothing particularly complicated about these things. But as PDQ says, making it look pretty is probably the harder DIY challenge.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

In my case, I had a couple of really nice molded fiberglass battery boxes that I could patch to shape. That made it easy to get a nice interior finish, strength, and very light weight. Since it drops into a well, the outside finish didn't matter. I could have easily boxed the outside, but that would only have added weight. As built, it is about 12 pounds (C-head is 28 pounds), perfect for a sport boat.


----------



## Ronzo (9 mo ago)

I ordered a C-Head at the end of Jan 2022. Still waiting. Tried phoning ( I see the posted phone number changed as of 3/25/22) and the chat box on their website. I did get one response to my chat request via email. I was told they had had to move to a new building and were way behind but catching up, with 50 orders ahead of mine. They were
expecting to ship my C-Head on or about 3/25. Still has not arrived and no one responsds to my inquiries. Note that when I ordered in Jan the website said orders would ship in 3-4 weeks. I think now it says 5 weeks.


----------



## jdege (Sep 19, 2020)

I ordered a C-Head on Feb 15th. My confirmation email said 3-4 weeks to ship and 3-5 days for shipping.

I emailed C-Head on Feb 20th, pointing them to this thread on Feb 20th and received a reply on Feb 21st thanking me and informing me of their office move.

On March 25th I emailed them again, pointing out that they had missed their promised date, and asking for a status update. I've not had a response.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Not good...


----------



## jdege (Sep 19, 2020)

MikeOReilly said:


> Not good...


Their email said they'd been moving locations, so their systems were down.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

jdege said:


> Their email said they'd been moving locations, so their systems were down.


I really hope all is well, but honestly... this is a pretty lame excuse. If they are having supply-chain or staffing challenges, they should just say so. And they should stop committing to timelines that can't fulfill. Much better to be up front, and give realistic delivery dates.


----------



## jdege (Sep 19, 2020)

MikeOReilly said:


> I really hope all is well, but honestly... this is a pretty lame excuse. If they are having supply-chain or staffing challenges, they should just say so. And they should stop committing to timelines that can't fulfill. Much better to be up front, and give realistic delivery dates.


Agree.

Honest communication works best.


----------



## Lanealoha (Mar 5, 2017)

I have a C-Head, and we love it. It did take a while for us to get it, probably 2-3 months IIRC. Anyways for those interested in DIY possibilities I've included a few photos. A friend of mine built himself a pop up camper for the bed of hi PU Truck and he even put a head and a shower in it, pretty amazing. Anyways, for his composting head he bought just the collection portion of a Natures Head composting toilet, seems that they sell it so that you can have them on rotation, while one is dirty and being cleaned you replace with the empty. Heres a few pics, its really less of a DIY and more of assembling of various parts to get the desired result...Also note that the 'agitator' is a ratchet vs, the rotary wheel thingy you typically see


----------



## Ronzo (9 mo ago)

Good news! I received an e-mail saying that my C-Head has been shipped. The UPS tracking number shows an expected delivery in 2 days. I’ll update this thread when it arrives.


----------



## jdege (Sep 19, 2020)

I received this from C-Head, today:



> Hello Jeffrey,
> 
> I greatly apologize for the delay. We are currently in the process of moving locations, so as a result, both our Wi-Fi and phone systems are offline until we are able to get them installed at our new warehouse. In order to answer any customer emails, a representative must be at a remote location in order to receive the signal required to enter our system.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

'your call is important to us so please hold the line for another 4 years...'


----------



## Ronzo (9 mo ago)

A long wait but my C-Head, ordered Jan 24th, finally arrived today.


----------



## andrew 222 (9 mo ago)

I ordered one on Jan 21 and have yet to get a response to my numerous requests for a shipping timeframe. They're destroying their company!


----------



## Sea Glass (7 mo ago)

I know this thread is old, but it came up when I searched for info on C-Head business. I’ve written two emails and a message on their chat bot over the course of two weeks. No one has returned my inquiry. I think they’re dead. I’d be careful about placing an order. It’s too bad, as I was ready to pull the trigger and order.


----------



## jdege (Sep 19, 2020)

Sea Glass said:


> I know this thread is old, but it came up when I searched for info on C-Head business. I’ve written two emails and a message on their chat bot over the course of two weeks.


I placed an order in February, and I'm still waiting...


----------



## Lanealoha (Mar 5, 2017)

*06/07/2022: Due to material and staffing shortages we are now on a 10 week lead time for all toilets. Parts and Accessories will ship next day. If you have any questions or concerns please contact us at [email protected].*


This is from their web site. I just looked at it, its a new website too, so hopefully you guys will be on the receiving end soon.


----------



## Sea Glass (7 mo ago)

Lanealoha said:


> *06/07/2022: Due to material and staffing shortages we are now on a 10 week lead time for all toilets. Parts and Accessories will ship next day. If you have any questions or concerns please contact us at [email protected].*
> 
> 
> This is from their web site. I just looked at it, its a new website too, so hopefully you guys will be on the receiving end soon.


Thanks. I tried both the email address listed above as well as the chat / contact form on their new website. No luck so far. Hopefully they'll be back above water soon.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## RichardSRY (7 mo ago)

We ordered our C-head February 7th. The tilot never came and there was no responce from several Emails and messages left. We canceled our order, advised our credit card company. and ordered a Nature's Head. It arrived three days later no problems.


----------



## Sea Glass (7 mo ago)

I wish I could use a Nature's Head. The Nature's Head and AirHead are unfortunately both too big for my space. The C-Head Shorty would be the best fit for me. I might have to go the DIY route!


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

It's really sad to see C-head apparently struggling like this. They have filled an important niche in the composting head market. 

I'm not on my computer so can't find them, but I know there are two or three new companies with heads that seem to have similar footprints as C-head.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

To add to my last, here are a few other makers of composting heads:


Urine Diverting Toilets – Sun-Mar
Urine diverting toilets from Separett
compoost compost toilets urine diverter separator eco off grid
CUDDY™ | Compo Closet
OGO™ Compost Toilet
These are in addition to the bigger ones: Air and Nature's Head.


----------



## Sea Glass (7 mo ago)

MikeOReilly said:


> To add to my last, here are a few other makers of composting heads:
> 
> 
> Urine Diverting Toilets – Sun-Mar
> ...


Thanks, Mike! Much appreciated.


----------



## Sea Glass (7 mo ago)

Boy, as I look at Mike’s list, both the Cuddy and OGO seem like more refined designs.
I’ve got a little ledge in my head, so height is a key requirement for me.


----------



## lyleb (3 mo ago)

Well, the website no longer exists, unfortunately. I had two C-heads, they are great, but my guess is they are now out of business.


----------



## jdege (Sep 19, 2020)

I sent them a contact-me-or-I'll-cancel email, and received no reply.

So I contacted my credit card provider and had the charge reversed.

Still haven't heard a word from C-Head.


----------



## RichardSRY (7 mo ago)

They confirmed my order and charged my credit card in January but never shipped the item and never responded to several emails & voice mails.
I filed a complent in June through my credit card and after 6 weeks the credit card company gave me a refund.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

It's unfortunate C-head seems to have gone out of business. Fortunately, there are a number of options out there now which appear to target the same niche that C-head did; namly smaller footprint, and smaller tank volumes compared to the biggerl cousins: Air/Nature's Head.


----------



## jdege (Sep 19, 2020)

MikeOReilly said:


> It's unfortunate C-head seems to have gone out of business. Fortunately, there are a number of options out there now which appear to target the same niche that C-head did; namly smaller footprint, and smaller tank volumes compared to the biggerl cousins: Air/Nature's Head.


Some have suggested the Cuddy from CompoCloset as an alternative.

I placed an order with them in July.

They are also a new startup, and they've had some production issues, but they have been upfront about their progress.

They started shipping a couple of weeks ago, in the order the orders were received. I should have mine by the end of November.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

I listed a few alternatives back in post: C-Head Still In Business?

These are in addition to the venerable Air & Nature's Head. Does anyone know of any others?


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Personally, I could see myself building a DIY composting head if I had confidence that I was able to pull off all that is needed to get performance at least as good as the commercial versions.


----------



## jdege (Sep 19, 2020)

Barquito said:


> Personally, I could see myself building a DIY composting head if I had confidence that I was able to pull off all that is needed to get performance at least as good as the commercial versions.


Building a box or a bucket is easy enough. It's designing a clean agitator that is difficult.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

jdege said:


> Building a box or a bucket is easy enough. It's designing a clean agitator that is difficult.


And ventilation, and whatever else makes a $1000 head work better than a Home Depot bucket. Frankly, I would want it to look professional to maintain the illusion (mostly for visitors) that they aren't just going in a bucket. I think I could pull off the cosmetic part, maybe not the engineering part.


----------



## jdege (Sep 19, 2020)

I've been using a Luggable Loo, which is essentially a five gallon bucket with a toilet seat, and I can't say I'm a great fan, it's worked, along with pressed pine stall bedding.

Of course, I'm doing a refit along with occasional day sails, I'm not a live-aboard yet.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Barquito said:


> And ventilation, and whatever else makes a $1000 head work better than a Home Depot bucket. Frankly, I would want it to look professional to maintain the illusion (mostly for visitors) that they aren't just going in a bucket. I think I could pull off the cosmetic part, maybe not the engineering part.


I think the engineering part wouldn't be that hard. It's a pretty simple tool, which is what makes them such a good idea on a boat with small crews. The churner is the most complicated aspect, but I think one could DIY something similar to how my Nature's Head works. I think the aesthetic aspect might be more challenging. For that, I'd want to start with a toilet, possibly a portapotti


----------



## jdege (Sep 19, 2020)

MikeOReilly said:


> I think the engineering part wouldn't be that hard.


Agitation, ventilation, and urine separation, none of which are strictly necessary.

It depends upon usage levels, availability of dessicating materials, and ease of disposal.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Barquito said:


> And ventilation, and whatever else makes a $1000 head work better than a Home Depot bucket. Frankly, I would want it to look professional to maintain the illusion (mostly for visitors) that they aren't just going in a bucket. I think I could pull off the cosmetic part, maybe not the engineering part.


Separating the pee from the poo is the major difference, no so much the ventilation. You can buy a kit. There are also operational tips:

Treating the pee with citric acid, vinegar, or Nilodor will keep the jug from stinking.
Some absorbants work better than others if not agitated. C-Head suggested shedded aspen.
Keeping a small sachet of pool chlorine inside helps with odors. Also an inner lid. But these are minor. Separation is the big thing.
C-Head made a non-agitated version. The advantage is that everything is in a bag, so you just pull the bag vs. having to cleaning anything.

This was in Practical Sailor: dissecting the desiccating head

(The lower portion is not visible, since it sits in the well in the boat. I fiberglassed two battery boxes together, so it is smooth gelcoat on the inside. Added instructions and an inner lid. MUCH better than a porta-a-potty.)


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Also very light, about 12 pounds all-in. A fraction of any portable, since there is no water weight.


----------



## simplykellyhayes (2 mo ago)

Seeking Sanity said:


> Does anyone know for sure if C-Head is still in business. The website is up, my order was acknowledge, and my card was charged yet multiple phone calls and emails over the last couple of weeks have gone unanswered. They were quick to take my money though...


 I ordered one as well in May 2022. NOTHING, no reply no email


----------



## simplykellyhayes (2 mo ago)

Seeking Sanity said:


> Does anyone know for sure if C-Head is still in business. The website is up, my order was acknowledge, and my card was charged yet multiple phone calls and emails over the last couple of weeks have gone unanswered. They were quick to take my money though...


ordered mine in May 2022, nothing no email no phone call


----------



## jdege (Sep 19, 2020)

I ordered in February, and have heard nothing since April.

I reversed charges in July.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

I would say separation is necessary. This is the key difference between a composting head (which should really be called a desiccating head), and a portapotti. I agree, depending on usage patterns, active ventilation and agitation may not be necessary.

I really don't think the engineering part of making one of these heads is all that difficult; even building some sort of agitator wouldn't be too hard. Making it all look nice, and function easily... that is where the commercial units might be worth the money.

On the cost question, I agree the commercial versions do cost a pretty penny, but outside of the cheapo Jabsco-types, if you look at any quality head, the costs are not that dissimilar. And when you add all the associated plumbing parts (hoses, connections, tanks, etc) the price starts to look pretty darn good. Heck, if you consider that standard marine heads need new parts over time (various valves, replacement hoses), plus the cost of pump outs (where necessary), and the composting heads start to look darn right cheap.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

MikeOReilly said:


> I would say separation is necessary. This is the key difference between a composting head (which should really be called a desiccating head), and a portapotti. I agree, depending on usage patterns, active ventilation and agitation may not be necessary.
> 
> I really don't think the engineering part of making one of these heads is all that difficult; even building some sort of agitator wouldn't be too hard. Making it all look nice, and function easily... that is where the commercial units might be worth the money.
> 
> On the cost question, I agree the commercial versions do cost a pretty penny, but outside of the cheapo Jabsco-types, if you look at any quality head, the costs are not that dissimilar. And when you add all the associated plumbing parts (hoses, connections, tanks, etc) the price starts to look pretty darn good. Heck, if you consider that standard marine heads need new parts over time (various valves, replacement hoses), plus the cost of pump outs (where necessary), and the composting heads start to look darn right cheap.


Good points.

I feel like the choice really comes down to practicalities before it comes down to cost, in no particular order:

Are pumps-out stations convenient or not? In my harbor there are several free ones, and for a small fee they service the boat at your slip. Other places pump-outs either don't exist or they are very pricey. Or maybe you sail ocean waters and don't really need a pump-out. Where are you going to dispose of the solid waste? How much?
Space. On truly small boats the choice is between a port-a-head and a small desiccating head. Based on my experience, it's not even close for day sailors--the desiccating head is way easier to deal with. Also weight in race boats.Fitting the larger composting heads can be tough. Just depends. What about space and weight for a holding tank? Also depends.
Answer those questions and you will know. I've had both, in the same harbor, and both were the right choice, based on the boat and circumstances. Cost was not a major factor, neither was real or perceived complexity (both types require proper operation and folks can screw up both--you need to learn the tricks).


----------



## jdege (Sep 19, 2020)

MikeOReilly said:


> I would say separation is necessary. This is the key difference between a composting head (which should really be called a desiccating head), and a portapotti. I agree, depending on usage patterns, active ventilation and agitation may not be necessary.


The various desiccants can each handle a certain amount of liquid. If you don't separate the urine, you'll reach that limit much sooner, but you can still get a certain amount of use without exceeding it.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

jdege said:


> The various desiccants can each handle a certain amount of liquid. If you don't separate the urine, you'll reach that limit much sooner, but you can still get a certain amount of use without exceeding it.


Yes, true. There's always some moisture in the main bin. This is where active ventilation, agitation, and quality bedding really makes a difference. But emptying full bladders into the bedding material will limit the time significantly. And like I say, it's not really a desiccating head at that point. It's more like a portapottie.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

jdege said:


> The various desiccants can each handle a certain amount of liquid. If you don't separate the urine, you'll reach that limit much sooner, but you can still get a certain amount of use without exceeding it.


Actually, that is not full story. 

The high ammonia content of the urine fuels the bacteria that stink. The reason clumping cat litter works so well is that it separates the urine from the poop (they don't come out the same place). It does not dry the waste much better than non-clumping litter. It just reduces mixing of pee and poo, and that makes a big difference.


----------



## jdege (Sep 19, 2020)

pdqaltair said:


> The high ammonia content of the urine fuels the bacteria that stink.


I've been using pressed pine stall bedding, and it's been fine.

Of course, I've only been using it a couple of times a week, and have been changing it out every month or so.


----------



## jdege (Sep 19, 2020)

FWIW, the CompoCloset Cuddy I ordered back in July arrived today.

So when they said they were shipping, they were telling the truth.

Can provide nothing like a review, yet.


----------



## parmm (2 mo ago)

Never received the C-head I ordered. Attempted to contact them several times but no response. The Credit Card (Penfed) dispute time expired because I kept believing C-heads on line comments about turn around time. I sent a letter to the Credit Card company requesting they extend the dispute time table, which they did. They credited the money C-head took from my credit card. Still nothing from C-head. In the meantime I ordered a OGO composting toilet which I received promptly. It is installed and we are very happy with it.


----------



## Stuart Jacobs (3 d ago)

Seeking Sanity said:


> Does anyone know for sure if C-Head is still in business. The website is up, my order was acknowledge, and my card was charged yet multiple phone calls and emails over the last couple of weeks have gone unanswered. They were quick to take my money though...


Try this number , 407-592-1207 FL


----------

